# Kabelbruch bei Kopfhörer



## Knölle1 (18. November 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Andauernd habe ich bei meinen Kopfhörern einen Kabelbruch....das dritte mal in Folge.
Ich behandle sie aber Net mal schlecht!
Ich Rolle sie nie auf, fang sie nie mit dem Kabel auf, schau, dass das Kabel immer gerade ist...ich verstehe es nicht!
Alle drei waren von AKG...eigentlich keine schlechte Marke!
Hat noch jemand das selbe Problem?

Ich habe von Freunden gehört, dass es Kopfhörer mit Aluminiumbeschichtung am Kabel gibt...hat jemand damit scho Erfahrung, bzw was für Modelle gibt es da?

Vielen Dank! =)


----------



## Fàtálity (18. November 2010)

Hatte früher auch immer so Probs mit Noname Headsets. Hab mir dann einfach mal nen Creative Fatality geholt und set dem nie wieder Probs gehabt. Das Kabel verdreht sich bei mir iwi nie und es Funktioniert immer noch super ^^ müsste jetzt bald um die 3 jahre alt werden


----------



## Knölle1 (18. November 2010)

Das sind aber nur Gaming Kopfhörer/Headsets, oder?

Ich habe eher, an Kopfhörer für unterwegs gedacht.....

Trotzdem danke! ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2010)

Kopfhörer für unterwegs: Diese dicken klobigen, die jetzt im trend sind, oder normale in ear?
Weil dann würd ich eig sennheiser empfehlen, haben mMn guten klang und halten seit 6 Mon.


----------



## Knölle1 (19. November 2010)

Mir persönlich, ist es eigentlich komplett egal!
Ich komme mit In ear Kopfhörern klar, als auch mit großen!

Du meinst die "Skullcandy", http://www.google.at/m/search?site=images&source=mog&hl=de&gl=at&client=safari&q=skullcandy#i=5

Oder generell die over ear?

Was für ein Modell hast du?
Wie ist der Klang?

Danke


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2010)

http://sennheiser.de/sennheiser/home_de.nsf/root/private_headphones_mp3_classic-line_500959

Find die eig sehr gut. Klanglich sind zwar nicht so top wie meine Boxen, aber das erwarte ich von Kopfhörern ja auch nicht^^ Schöner Bass, und auch ansonsten hören sich die Lieder wirklich sehr gut an. 

Und ich meinte nicht nur Skullcandy, sondern generell die Teile, wobei Bekannte, die Skullcandy hatten meinten, dass die auch nicht wirklich was taugen.


----------



## Deanne (19. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Und ich meinte nicht nur Skullcandy, sondern generell die Teile, wobei Bekannte, die Skullcandy hatten meinten, dass die auch nicht wirklich was taugen.



Ich habe mir vor Jahren große Kopfhörer von Skullcandy gekauft. Und ich muss sagen, dass die Teile wirklich nicht das leisten, was man bei dem Preis erwarten kann. Sehr klobig, Kabel sind für unterwegs zu unhandlich, unbequemer Sitz. Bei der Marke zahlt man wirklich nur das Design.


----------



## Legendary (20. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://sennheiser.de...sic-line_500959
> 
> Find die eig sehr gut. Klanglich sind zwar nicht so top wie meine Boxen, aber das erwarte ich von Kopfhörern ja auch nicht^^ Schöner Bass, und auch ansonsten hören sich die Lieder wirklich sehr gut an.
> 
> Und ich meinte nicht nur Skullcandy, sondern generell die Teile, wobei Bekannte, die Skullcandy hatten meinten, dass die auch nicht wirklich was taugen.



Sennheiser hab ich auch als in ear Version. Ich hab noch die recht betagten MX500, haben schon paar Jahre aufm Buckel aber der Klang ist immer noch in Ordnung. Haben damals 20 € gekostet, also schon etwas hochwertigere Kopfhörer.


Und wer Sennheiser kennt, der weiß, dass die Marke gerade früher sehr sehr populär im Mikrofon / Kopfhörer Bereich und dort auch sehr hochpreisig und hochwertig war.

Mhm...und ich hatte mir ernsthaft überlegt mir auch mal diese Skullcandy zu kaufen, da ich lieber etwas mehr Bass bevorzuge und das bekommt man mit den Stöpseln ja leider nie wirklich hin.


----------



## Argerius (20. November 2010)

Knölle schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich habe folgendes Problem. Andauernd habe ich bei meinen Kopfhörern einen Kabelbruch....das dritte mal in Folge.
> Ich behandle sie aber Net mal schlecht!
> ...



Das Problem kommt mir durchaus bekannt vor und ist mir schon bei vielen namenhaften Herstellern passiert(Und ich habe EINIGES an Headsets gehabt). Leider ist davon wohl keine Marke gefeit, auch wenn man ordentlich mit der Hardware umgeht. Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich mit meinen ganzen Sennheiser Kopfhörern und Headsets bisher am wenigsten Probleme diesbezüglich hatte. Ich hab hier gerade zum Testen das Logitech G35 liegen und mir gefällt hier die Stoffummantelung des Kabels sehr. Macht die ganze Sache doch etwas stabiler, was aber natürlich wie immer nichts heißen muss.


----------



## Zonic! (20. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor Jahren große Kopfhörer von Skullcandy gekauft. Und ich muss sagen, dass die Teile wirklich nicht das leisten, was man bei dem Preis erwarten kann. Sehr klobig, Kabel sind für unterwegs zu unhandlich, unbequemer Sitz. Bei der Marke zahlt man wirklich nur das Design.



Das bestätigt natürlich die Vermutung die ich schon immmmer hatte. ^^


----------



## Knölle1 (22. November 2010)

Ich danke euch Leute!

Ich war heute beim Saturn, weil ich unbedingt Kopfhörer brauchte, da ich meine Musik IMMER brauche! ^^

Dort habe ich die "The Stretch" von Phillips und Oneil gefunden

http://www.usa.philips.com/c/headphones/sho9560_28/prd/

Diese sind mir aufgefallen, weil sie sehr robust aussehen, und das Kabel besonders verarbeitet ist...kann nicht genau sagen wie, aber so, dass sie sich nicht aufwickeln, was sicherlich auch, beim Vermeiden von Kabelbruch hilft.
Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie lange die halten, aber irgendwie, bin ich gute Dinge...
Lediglich, dass die Dinge mich 100€ gekostet haben, stört mich ein wenig, aber egal!

Wenn die kaputt gehen, steige ich auf Kabellose um! XDD

Vielen Dank! =)


----------

